# Indiana



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

.


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm from Indiana.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:l


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I live close to Indiana.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I sort of hate to admit I live here, but oh well.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in Indiana. Which part are you all in? Me, central Indiana.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Southeast, right on the border to Ohio and kentucky.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay cool. Anyone else?


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Bloomington.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Muncie


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I live near the border of Indiana like a half hr away.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone close to Muncie?


----------



## Porcupine Tree (Aug 11, 2013)

I live the Northwest, an hour or so out from Chicago.


----------



## Peggy1951 (Aug 19, 2013)

Very close to Muncie. Yorktown.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm now living in Indianapolis. Anyone in the Indy area as well?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

IU Bloomington from 1986 to 1990.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

I currently live in Carmel, IN about to be moving at the end of the month to Castleton area in Indy.


----------



## Audrey Rose (Feb 6, 2014)

Fort Wayne :bashrain:flush:fall

And obviously very happy with my location lol


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm from southern Indiana, but I go to college up in Indianapolis. I'll be back up there a week from now.


----------



## anonymoose2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Middle school Student in the surrounding area of castleton


----------



## Ashlynne4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm from Noblesville. Just North of Indy.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Michiana


----------

